# Melwood pond in Clinton



## ilovefish (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi All. Anybody ever fished this pond. I have a 8 year old I want to take out tomorrow. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes I have fished ths pond plenty of times. It's possible they have juststocked it with trout this week. There are also bluegill, sunfish , and bass in there as well. Powerbait seems to be the beat bait for the trout. Last year white was the best color. Any will catch some though. Regular yard worms or night crawlers will work and definately will catch the other species in there. Good Luck. I thought about heading there on Sunday. Good Luck


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

I have fished up there also since it's not far from home. As said by Foursteps24, the pond is stocked with trout, usuall twice a year. I have taken my g-sons there and they've had fun catching the bluegills as well as trout. Check out DNR's web-site and you can find the stocking schedule. Hope the young one has fun. Also, check out Tucker Pond over on Tucker Road. Good fishing for the kids too.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Its a great spot for kids. Good luck. Let us know what happen!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

they stocked in February, so there might be a few trout left still, but sure its been fished hard since the stocking, and of course, the folks that don't abide by the 5 trout limit don't help matters. But plenty of bluegill for a youngster to have a ball with, take some nightcrawlers and a small hook and a bobber, and let your 8y/o have a ball. and toss some powerbait for trout, egg sinker up about a foot or two from the hook, and get the powerbait that floats.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Perfect pond for Trout and kids. Heck, I use to take my son and we slayed them every year a few years back. Caught some of my biggest trout there.


----------

